# He had three children with his wife. But not really!



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/ar...ent-doctor-told-father-three-adored-boys.html


> In an instant I wasn't a dad: Millionaire reveals shattering moment a doctor told him he COULDN'T be the father of three adored boys he had raised for 21 years because he had been infertile since birth


How callous and wicked of her.


----------



## sokillme (Jun 10, 2016)

Saddest thing in the whole story is how his kids don't talk to him cause he sued his snake of an ex wife. Seems the **** doesn't fall far from the tree. I hope their friends read this and shame them. 

More and more this is going to happen, the precedent is being set.


----------



## StarFires (Feb 27, 2018)

He hope he learns that he likely can have his own kids. A man with Cystic Fibrosis needs to have his sperm extracted and then implanted. Of little consolation to him right now, I'm sure, but at least he probably can have kids instead of thinking he never can.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

He was fortunate that he had the money to fund a legal action against his ex.

Many victims of such frauds don't have the resources to do this and the fraudster gets away with it.


----------



## aine (Feb 15, 2014)

*A heartbreaking scenario*

For his wife (ex) to do this to him requires a different level of evil imo

https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/ar...ent-doctor-told-father-three-adored-boys.html


----------



## oldshirt (Apr 1, 2017)

*Re: A heartbreaking scenario*

I hope it sets enough of a legal precedent that paternity fraud is something that gets actively pursued and people who commit it, both the WW and the OM, get taken to the cleaners.


----------



## Openminded (Feb 21, 2013)

*Re: A heartbreaking scenario*

She's just one of many who have done that -- as Ancestry and other DNA tests are now showing. Getting away with it isn't as easy as it once was but certainly many men have unknowingly raised some other man's child/ren. I can't even imagine the shock of that. Interesting that at least two of the three sons have sided with her and refuse to speak wth him (the excuse of one of the sons is that he sued her).


----------



## oldshirt (Apr 1, 2017)

*Re: A heartbreaking scenario*



Openminded said:


> Interesting that at least two of the three sons have sided with her and refuse to speak wth him (the excuse of one of the sons is that he sued her).


I can see how that can cause some concern with the kids in that it may seem to them that once who they believe to be their father finds out they are not biologically his, he takes legal action against their mother to recoup his costs of raising them. It may seem to them that they don't really "count" as his kids if he finds out 20 years later that they aren't his bio children. I can see how that could be upsetting to them. 

I am sure that that is not what he really means though. 


My kids (What I presume are my kids) are in their teens. If I were to find out that they were not my bio children, I would absolutely go after my WW and 
OM(s). 

That doesn't mean that I would love or support or care for them any less, but it would mean that I was fraudulently conned into providing for them under false pretenses and I would absolute seeking compensation. 

That doesn't mean I would cut the kids out of my life or no longer be there for them. I'd take whatever $$$ I could out of the OM and WW and take them on a cruise or world tour and whatever was left over would be their college funds. 

This is fraud and deception that comes at a huge expense to the BH while the OM and WW laugh and remember all their hot, sweaty monkey sex. They would need to reimburse and compensate for that.


----------



## Taxman (Dec 21, 2016)

I would amend the suit and ask for more than the 4mil. Then I would sue each kid for the costs of raising them. I would squeeze the ex, simply by freezing her bank accounts until she divulged the name of her lover, then once I had his name, I would ruin his life. I am a great believer in scorched earth. This gets in the papers beyond what is there now, with some skilfull angles on the story, and those that screwed over the bh, which includes his purported progeny,all five parties lose everything. It is obvious their only interest was in maintaining lifestyle on his money. Best he takes everyone’s dough, and given the CF diagnosis, I hope he leaves his entire fortune to charity.

One of my clients discovered his son, who had spent a lifetime being an embarrassment was not his biologically. Quietly, we filed divorce papers, made a number of declarations, then we had a d-day. On that day the wife was informed of our discoveries. She was moved to a property owned by our client until such time as she could find her own accommodations. We enforced a pre-nup. She would get a bare minimum. Her progeny was NOT allowed to live with her. He was informed that since he was not our client’s son, he was cut off without a dime or a place to live. He had spent his life as an entitled rich kid, wasn’t interested in learning any life skills. He struggled, turned to petty crime, and has been in and out of custody since.


----------



## sokillme (Jun 10, 2016)

*Re: A heartbreaking scenario*

This was already posted. The worst part is 2 of his kids took her side and no longer speak to him because of the suit. Shame on them. Actually if your read his son's reaction when he told him I think the kid already knew. I wish I could speak to this man and suggest that. 

The lawsuit is a good precedence and in England too which when it comes to paternity and DNA is practically medieval. Most of Europe with France being the worst as far as I can tell.


----------



## Nucking Futs (Apr 8, 2013)

*Re: A heartbreaking scenario*



sokillme said:


> This was already posted. The worst part is 2 of his kids took her side and no longer speak to him because of the suit. Shame on them. Actually if your read his son's reaction when he told him I think the kid already knew. I wish I could speak to this man and suggest that.
> 
> *The lawsuit is a good precedence* and in England too which when it comes to paternity and DNA is practically medieval. Most of Europe with France being the worst as far as I can tell.


I don't think a precedent is set by an out of court settlement. I suspect she settled for 250k because her lawyers told her she'd eventually win but it would cost more than that to fight it. And this guy is a millionaire with not long to live, he can afford a fight most men can't.


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

*Re: A heartbreaking scenario*



aine said:


> For his wife (ex) to do this to him requires a different level of evil imo
> 
> https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/ar...ent-doctor-told-father-three-adored-boys.html


*While not being his sons biologically, they will always be his from a Godly perspective!

If he ever sees a dime from his deceptive wife, he ought to pay it to the sons who side with him, as he loves them so very much! Regardless if they side with her, they will forever remain "his" sons, make no mistake about it!

And as for her, he absolutely couldn't split the sheets any faster! *


----------



## Andy1001 (Jun 29, 2016)

*Re: A heartbreaking scenario*



sokillme said:


> This was already posted. The worst part is 2 of his kids took her side and no longer speak to him because of the suit. Shame on them. Actually if your read his son's reaction when he told him I think the kid already knew. I wish I could speak to this man and suggest that.
> 
> The lawsuit is a good precedence and in England too which when it comes to paternity and DNA is practically medieval. Most of Europe with France being the worst as far as I can tell.


I France once you’re named as the father of a child it is virtually impossible to get your name removed from the birth certificate.DNA testing is not legally recognized so if your wife is playing around and gets pregnant you are the one who pays.
Remember this is a country where infidelity is practically compulsory especially in political circles.Just look at the current and previous president and their wives.And guess who makes the laws,politicians of course.
Have you ever known a politician to pay for something when he could get someone else to do it.


----------



## Broken_in_Brooklyn (Feb 21, 2013)

What a miserable human being his ex wife was. 

How she can look at herself in the mirror is beyond me. 

Book mark this story for the "If you think people are not low enough to do this cheating archives". 

He can't sue the children for paternity fraud. The mother and real father committed the fraud. 

But he could try and sue the real father. He has a pretty good idea who it is. Cost aside, should not be hard for top notch PIs to surreptitiously collect DNA from the suspected real father(s) and collect from the 3 kids. 

An enterprising attorney could argue in a petition that the reproductive human rights treaties that the UK has signed off do include the rights of fathers to not have to pay for the success of other DNA to be passed along at their expense. 

Then sue real father in open court. If UK law says it is illegal to analyse surreptitiously collected DNA have the analysis done here, in USA. Let the accused scream foul while photos (including 4 new cars) , names and story is plastered all over the tabloids if not UK then here in US.

The redress of this type of paternity fraud is long overdue. In the developing countries dads are expected to support their progeny - wanted, unwanted, accident, whatever. The enforcement mechanisms are quite sophisticated and punishing if the father falls behind or is not cooperating. I have read time and time again of men paying child support for children that are not theirs and the law basically saying too bad. So while they pay onerous child support for kids that are not theirs they don't have enough money to start a family of their own, hence their own reproductive rights are denied.


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

*In addition, I would sue only those two unappreciative kids of hers who wouldn't give him the time of day!

@MattMatt ~ looks as if you and @aine have opened threads on the same subject matter ~ see if you can consolidate them into one, please! Thanks!*


----------



## Andy1001 (Jun 29, 2016)

All the main players in this story are bankers.The lowest form of life there’s ever been.
Can you name one other profession who’s sole business is making money.They produce nothing,manufacture nothing.Their entire life’s endeavor is making money off other people’s backs.
So please don’t expect anything approaching morality from these type of people,it’s knocked out of them on their first day at work.


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

Andy1001 said:


> *All the main players in this story are bankers.The lowest form of life there’s ever been.
> Can you name one other profession who’s sole business is making money.They produce nothing,manufacture nothing.Their entire life’s endeavor is making money off other people’s backs.
> So please don’t expect anything approaching morality from these type of people,it’s knocked out of them on their first day at work.*


*Absolutely no other explanation necessary!*


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

*Re: A heartbreaking scenario*



Andy1001 said:


> In France, once you’re named as the father of a child it is virtually impossible to get your name removed from the birth certificate.DNA testing is not legally recognized so if your wife is playing around and gets pregnant you are the one who pays.
> Remember this is a country where infidelity is practically compulsory especially in political circles.Just look at the current and previous president and their wives.And guess who makes the laws,politicians of course.
> *Have you ever known a politician to pay for something when he could get someone else to do it?*


*And as my very first witness, I'd like to call none other than "The Donald!" *


----------



## Broken_in_Brooklyn (Feb 21, 2013)

*Re: A heartbreaking scenario*



Nucking Futs said:


> I don't think a precedent is set by an out of court settlement. I suspect she settled for 250k because her lawyers told her she'd eventually win but it would cost more than that to fight it. And this guy is a millionaire with not long to live, he can afford a fight most men can't.


I have to disagree. It is very hard but not impossible to reopen a settled divorce settlement. As the articles attest the witch tried very very hard to squeeze more out of him by hiring forensic investigators to re-open the settlement, claiming he had hidden assets that he had not declared. He had to pay attorneys to defend himself. The fact that he sued for paternity fraud and the suit was not immediately tossed out is the precedent. The lawsuit was allowed to proceed. 

The matter settled for 250K with the stipulation that she did not have to name the real father, she is allowed to keep his name secret. She cannot be compelled in court to name the father, at least as far as her divorce settlement. That tells me her attorneys advised her that she would have to name the father in open court as the suit proceeded. That was her stipulation, not his. Clearly she had more to lose. 

So if anything he agreed to settle on that figure on his attorneys advice, as the lawsuit could still go awry mid stream on some technicality and he could end up with no daddy name or money. He choose the money - for now...


----------



## Rocky Mountain Yeti (Apr 23, 2017)

Andy1001 said:


> All the main players in this story are bankers.The lowest form of life there’s ever been.
> Can you name one other profession who’s sole business is making money.They produce nothing,manufacture nothing.Their entire life’s endeavor is making money off other people’s backs.
> So please don’t expect anything approaching morality from these type of people,it’s knocked out of them on their first day at work.


Wow. Just wow. Prejudicial in the extreme.
Theres a whole lot that could never get done in this world without a strong financial institution. 

You ever take out a mortgage? Any kind of loan ? 

Please.

Yeah, there are unscrupulous bankers out there... maybe a lot of them... just like lawyers or cops or any other oft maligned profession. But just like lawyers, there's at least a few good ones and it's a very bad way to go to just assume these are all bad folk based on their profession.


----------



## Andy1001 (Jun 29, 2016)

Rocky Mountain Yeti said:


> Wow. Just wow. Prejudicial in the extreme.
> Theres a whole lot that could never get done in this world without a strong financial institution.
> 
> You ever take out a mortgage? Any kind of loan ?
> ...


I’ve known many lawyers who I would consider honest,and also many cops who I would say the same.I’ve been dealing with bankers all my life and all that concerns them is profit.
Have you ever had a drink/game of golf/gone for a cycle with a banker without them trying to make you an offer of some sort?
Their sole role in life is making money.They don’t contribute anything else to society and if they loan you money then they are pretty sure they will get it back with interest.
In the case in question we are discussing merchant bankers,this is a far cry from your local savings and loan operation.
To answer your question,no,I have never borrowed a cent in my life.
Which makes me a magnet for these guys.


----------



## Rocky Mountain Yeti (Apr 23, 2017)

Andy1001 said:


> I’ve known many lawyers who I would consider honest,and also many cops who I would say the same.I’ve been dealing with bankers all my life and all that concerns them is profit.
> Have you ever had a drink/game of golf/gone for a cycle with a banker without them trying to make you an offer of some sort?
> Their sole role in life is making money.They don’t contribute anything else to society and if they loan you money then they are pretty sure they will get it back with interest.
> In the case in question we are discussing merchant bankers,this is a far cry from your local savings and loan operation.
> ...


The purpose of _every_ business is to make money.

Even if you have never borrowed, many have. And I'm not talking just about individuals, but also businesses.... you know, that give employment to others, and couldn't do so without capital.

Funny thing, I also have a long history without assuming any personal debt. Which means I am the _opposite_ of a magnet for bankers as they understand I have no use for their services.

I haven't known a lot of bankers, but the ones I have known have been good folk. They have never tried to wheel and deal me.


----------



## Andy1001 (Jun 29, 2016)

Rocky Mountain Yeti said:


> The purpose of _every_ business is to make money.
> 
> Even if you have never borrowed, many have. And I'm not talking just about individuals, but also businesses.... you know, that give employment to others, and couldn't do so without capital.
> 
> ...


“The purpose of every business is to make money”. Do you think I don’t know this?
The ONLY purpose of a bank is to make money.
Off you!


----------



## Rocky Mountain Yeti (Apr 23, 2017)

Andy1001 said:


> “The purpose of every business is to make money”. Do you think I don’t know this?
> The ONLY purpose of a bank is to make money.
> Off you!


But the do provide a service in exchange for their cut. What do accountants "produce?" There are many professions that produce nothing you can actually put your hands on or sink your teeth into.

My apologies to all for continuing this thread jack. Back to the topic at hand.


----------



## 269370 (Dec 17, 2016)

Andy1001 said:


> All the main players in this story are bankers.The lowest form of life there’s ever been.
> 
> Can you name one other profession who’s sole business is making money.They produce nothing,manufacture nothing.Their entire life’s endeavor is making money off other people’s backs.
> 
> So please don’t expect anything approaching morality from these type of people,it’s knocked out of them on their first day at work.



Investment managers/traders/financial advisors/hedge fund guys etc are probably worse...
But yeah, it’s a bit prejudiced 
There’s a reason for it though. There are many people within certain professions that have no/low morals. 
Politicians are also up there...
But renumeration for people working in the financial sector is still ridiculous compared to the rest. (It’s changing though).

One thing is certain: I can’t stand reading the Daily Mail!



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 269370 (Dec 17, 2016)

Oh I forgot insurance companies. Yikes.
The question is: should DNA paternity tests be made compulsory in all those fields?  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Andy1001 (Jun 29, 2016)

inmyprime said:


> Oh I forgot insurance companies. Yikes.
> The question is: should DNA paternity tests be made compulsory in all those fields?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Not at all.
They are all bastards anyway.


----------



## Rubix Cubed (Feb 21, 2016)

*Re: A heartbreaking scenario*



Broken_in_Brooklyn said:


> I have to disagree. It is very hard but not impossible to reopen a settled divorce settlement. As the articles attest the witch tried very very hard to squeeze more out of him by hiring forensic investigators to re-open the settlement, claiming he had hidden assets that he had not declared. He had to pay attorneys to defend himself. The fact that he sued for paternity fraud and the suit was not immediately tossed out is the precedent. The lawsuit was allowed to proceed.
> 
> The matter settled for 250K with the stipulation that she did not have to name the real father, she is allowed to keep his name secret. She cannot be compelled in court to name the father, at least as far as her divorce settlement. That tells me her attorneys advised her that she would have to name the father in open court as the suit proceeded. That was her stipulation, not his. Clearly she had more to lose.
> 
> *So if anything he agreed to settle on that figure on his attorneys advice, as the lawsuit could still go awry mid stream on some technicality and he could end up with no daddy name or money. He choose the money - for now...*


 I'm surprised they settled for so little when he had to pay her $4 million plus 3k+ per month for maintenance/alimony, and I would assume child support on top of that. He obviously doesn't need the money, you think he would have pushed harder for the name. 
This is one of those situations where your days are numbered with nothing to lose. There's no telling what some people would do.


----------



## jlg07 (Feb 24, 2017)

His two kids are real pieces of crap. How they can pull this on HIM after him raising them for all of these years, and the MOTHER being the one at fault? Real entitiled jerks. I agree that he should have sued for WELL over the 4million his ex got in the divorce, and yes he should pursue all possible means of finding the sperm donor and making HIS life hell as well. 
What awful people they are.


----------



## Herschel (Mar 27, 2016)

Insurance companies are the worst of everything we hold dear in life. They put a capitalist layer on top of a socialistic endeavor, and they add nothing but middle management. The ONLY way insurance companies can make money is to raise premiums, deny claims and reinvest YOUR money. It’s the worst form of everything. At least banks have money to help you invest in something. You literally never want to use a dime you give to insurance companies. I ****ing hate them.


----------



## BruceBanner (May 6, 2018)

StarFires said:


> He hope he learns that he likely can have his own kids. A man with Cystic Fibrosis needs to have his sperm extracted and then implanted. Of little consolation to him right now, I'm sure, but at least he probably can have kids instead of thinking he never can.


That might be difficult with his wife having premature menopause. 



> Only a few weeks after Richard learned that he was infertile, Emma, now 46, received her cancer diagnosis and began a course of chemotherapy which put her body into a premature menopause.


----------



## Broken_in_Brooklyn (Feb 21, 2013)

*Re: A heartbreaking scenario*



Rubix Cubed said:


> I'm surprised they settled for so little when he had to pay her $4 million plus 3k+ per month for maintenance/alimony, and I would assume child support on top of that. He obviously doesn't need the money, you think he would have pushed harder for the name.
> This is one of those situations where your days are numbered with nothing to lose. There's no telling what some people would do.


Ohh, He has not stopped 'looking' for the name by a long shot. This is a calculated plan to flush the real daddy out without getting sued. Since the story first broke he is now offering a 5K reward to 'find' the read daddy's name..

I suspect he knows exactly who it is already. The lawsuit itself was just the first volley in 3 so far.

The article in the tabloids was volley number 2. The suit itself is filed in open court so out goes everyone's privacy - except for the 16 year old(s). Filed lawsuits are them selves in the public domain and report-able. He was actually paid for that article, the proceeds are being donated to a Cystic Fibrosis charity. The fact he was paid tells me the story probably went out to bid perhaps by a public relations firm hired by his attorney. His attorney is a noted specialist in the UK for paternity fraud and knows how to use the press for maximum affect. Note also how in the article the cheated father pleads for the real daddy to step forward. Public shaming...Act like a man Daddy!... 

The 5K reward is shot number 3. If someone comes forward with corroborative evidence or goes on record on who the father is then the UK paparazzi can start hounding him and publishing his photo followed by his name being published with his pic and a story follow up with no fear of being sued. He is now a news event. 

Already the journalists are ringing the bell of the cheater moms home (she is on 'holiday') asking for a quote. Picture cars outside her house all weekend asking for a quote. Her peeking from behind the curtains. 

I think it is interesting to note that updates to the story have noted her house is worth 1M and his 65OK. After the 250K check clears she might have to downgrade to a 750K home and he moves up to 900K house. Calculated indeed.


----------



## Rubix Cubed (Feb 21, 2016)

*Re: A heartbreaking scenario*



Broken_in_Brooklyn said:


> I think it is interesting to note that updates to the story have noted her house is worth 1M and his 65OK. After the 250K check clears she might have to downgrade to a 750K home and he moves up to 900K house. Calculated indeed.


 And poor WW may have to get rid of the high-end range rover and Mercedes and be left with only two cars. Poor little schmoopie.


----------



## Wolfman1968 (Jun 9, 2011)

inmyprime said:


> One thing is certain: I can’t stand reading the Daily Mail!
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


His son is working for the Daily Mail. It's a steady job, but he wants to be a paperback writer.


----------



## personofinterest (Apr 6, 2018)

> Then I would sue each kid for the costs of raising them.


Unless you only said this because of how the kids in this story acted, this idea is despicable. Kids don't know they are not fathered by a particular man. You're really going to sue KIDS because they exist and called you dad? Sorry, that is just classless.

As for the women? Yes, take her for everything. She is awful.


----------



## She'sStillGotIt (Jul 30, 2016)

Rocky Mountain Yeti said:


> But the do provide a service in exchange for their cut. What do accountants "produce?" There are many professions that produce nothing you can actually put your hands on or sink your teeth into.
> 
> My apologies to all for continuing this thread jack. Back to the topic at hand.


I agree. How about *insurance companies*? You can't hold in your hand what they're selling as it's not tangible. So I guess they're as 'low' as bankers. Same thing with *brokerage houses*. They buy and sell your stocks and you never really_ see_ anything nor can you hold it in your hand, so I guess these folks are also 'bottom of the barrel.'

I could go on and on but I won't. Sorry for the threadjack - back to the topic! :grin2:


----------



## lifeistooshort (Mar 17, 2013)

Andy1001 said:


> Not at all.
> They are all bastards anyway.


Just for that I'm raising your rates.....

You all hate us until you need us :wink2:


----------



## GoldenR (Jan 6, 2019)

I don't get the kids' reactions. My daughters hated their mom for cheating.


----------



## Andy1001 (Jun 29, 2016)

lifeistooshort said:


> Just for that I'm raising your rates.....
> 
> You all hate us until you need us :wink2:


I thought you were an Actuary.At least “some” of them have something approximating a conscience lol.


----------



## BruceBanner (May 6, 2018)

GoldenR said:


> I don't get the kids' reactions. My daughters hated their mom for cheating.


Possibly brainwashed by the mother.


----------



## VermiciousKnid (Nov 14, 2017)

Over the last couple of decades I've come across a half dozen, or so, confirmed cases where a man finds out one, or all, of his children are not really his. Those cases are extra emotionally devastating to the betrayed spouse. Talk about your entire life being yanked out from under you.


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

GoldenR said:


> I don't get the kids' reactions. My daughters hated their mom for cheating.


Lets be honest: British men are culturally trained to serve their women. The entire society, its laws and customs, are geared towards treating ****y women as sacrosanct, while screwing over decent fathers and husbands. It has been this way for centuries. Why do you think women there are so brazen in their adultery? They don't care, because they fear nothing. They can cheat and ho and tear their families apart and the English law system rewards them with the children, the house and lifetime alimony. We have seen that scenario play over and over again here on TAM with so many British men. Nothing is going to change there until British men start standing up for their rights en masse. 

I applaud the judge who had the stones to turn the tide and award this man compensatory damages. This case made the Daily Mail because such judgments are so rare in England. I think this guy's xWW should be legally compelled, upon pain of imprisonment, to disclose the identities of all the men she slagged around with to find out which ones are the fathers. Then those men need to submit to paternity tests by court order. 

But as for that judgment, I bet this guy wont see a shilling of that money.


----------



## Robbie1234 (Feb 8, 2017)

bandit.45 said:


> Lets be honest: British men are culturally trained to serve their women. The entire society, its laws and customs, are geared towards treating ****y women as sacrosanct, while screwing over decent fathers and husbands. It has been this way for centuries. Why do you think women there are so brazen in their adultery? They don't care, because they fear nothing. They can cheat and ho and tear their families apart and the English law system rewards them with the children, the house and lifetime alimony. We have seen that scenario play over and over again here on TAM with so many British men. Nothing is going to change there until British men start standing up for their rights en masse.
> 
> I applaud the judge who had the stones to turn the tide and award this man compensatory damages. This case made the Daily Mail because such judgments are so rare in England. I think this guy's xWW should be legally compelled, upon pain of imprisonment, to disclose the identities of all the men she slagged around with to find out which ones are the fathers. Then those men need to submit to paternity tests by court order.
> 
> But as for that judgment, I bet this guy wont see a shilling of that money.


No judge did anything. It was settled out of court.


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

Robbie1234 said:


> No judge did anything. It was settled out of court.


Then he’s definitely getting nothing.


----------

